# Black R34



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

Hey Guys, im new to this Forum, and just rencelty bought a r34, from the dealership that i work at that imports cars....lemme know wha cha think!! 


Jus thought id show the piccys off that ive got of it atm...until i get my scanner fixed and will b able to show all my modifacations  


xxx MeLaLiCoUs xxx :cheers:


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

I want.........................now damn US emissions shit. Very nice.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Nothing against skyline blue, but its awsome to see an R34 in another color. Looks great


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Absoutly Beautiful..........


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Gorgeous, 
Looks like aftermarket bodywork.

Seth


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

GT-S ?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

::drool::


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2003)

God that is so beautiful :drool: if that ain't a beautiful car, then I don't know what is.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh yeah!:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2003)

Hey Guys

glad u all thing my pride n joy isnt too bad ...

Jus got a few new pics of myself , jus to give ya's an idea of Me (the driver) looks like!! people r pretty suprised that a chick drives an r34 like mine..and can actually drive it..and flog the shit outta most male drivers!!



Me in my car at my bestfriend 21st!! 


xxx MeLaLiCoUs xxx


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*WOW^^^*

(boy did my attention change) your ride is nice... but you are beautiful  very pretty smile...(on the car)


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: WOW^^^*



whiteb14 said:


> *(boy did my attention change) your ride is nice... but you are beautiful  very pretty smile...(on the car) *



I second that. I wish there were more females that are into imports. Any future plans for the car???


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2003)

lol. thanks sweety....   :cheers: 


xxx MeLaLiCiOuS xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2003)

father plans yeah..i wanna lower it a fair bit more then i already have...as i said those pics r from like a week after i bought it..and ummm yeah lower it more...maybe twin turbo it or supercharger as well *drools* lol..and ive bough new mags..ill find a pic n link it on here for ya's..and yeah..would love it to b V Spec  



xxx MeLaLiCoUs xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2003)

Ummm im kinda havin trouble tryin to get a piccy of my mags onto the post...grrrrrr i aint too good with computers..i think ill stick to cars..i know my way around an engine better then any computer!!! 



xxx MeLaLiCoUs xxx


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Holy.....damn. I don't know which I like more. You are definately a gorgeous woman, don't get me wrong, but I'm in love with your car!  I just can't get enough of pretty girls driving damn pretty cars. Nice job!


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

I gotta call BS on this thread. Beautiful car, beautiful woman, 15yo zit faced boy posting it.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *I gotta call BS on this thread. Beautiful car, beautiful woman, 15yo zit faced boy posting it. *


you totally just ruined the mental image.  

all i got to say is... if u are real, OH...... MY....... GOD....... i didnt think woman could be as hot as a skyline. guess i got proved wrong

EDIT: maybe you should post another diff. pic in the nissan forums yearbook. just a thought


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

alty - BS or not, it's a beautiful woman, and a damn beautiful car. Haha, so either way, I like 'em both.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I would marry you RIGHT NOW.

you live in Australia?

this keeps getting better and better... does that mean you have an accent?

I know nothing about you but what I know from your 2 posts and you seem to be one of the coolest chicks ever period. if You were closer I would be seriously hitting on you. any chance your moving to Florida soon?


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

^^^ just playin.... nice car though....


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

hey playbunnie... maybe im mistaken but do i see a couple of 180's in the background of the second pic? are those modded? how much are they


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Too good to be true.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*



OhThreeSpecV said:


> *Too good to be true. *



u never know


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR  


Do u know how SICK i get of hearing sh!t like that. Ive been told by so many of my guy friends..that im a guy inside of a "wonderful" chicks body. Im SORRY if i just happen to b one of those chicks who love her cars, live for cars, and know a sh!t load about cars. Zit Faced 15yr old boy!! HA i dont think i even KNOW one of those! sorry but believe wha cha want...but im allllllllllllllllll woman! and thats certainly my UGLY face in that pictue..and thats MY gorgeous car thank u very fu*kin much! 

Me Myself, i dont even THINK im alright looking...its really sweet of u's to think that i am, but yeah, thats just my views on myself..im nothing speical to me! 

******** none angry part of the post ****** 

Yep!, that means ive got an accent! Born in Aus, Live In Aus, and always will! I love it  Love the beach, n we have some of the best beaches over here!! 

Yep theres 180s in the back ground...and nope sorry sweety there not for sale anymore..that black one that u can see...was sold no less then a month ago. and there skyline that u can see...the r32 is still for sale... but has done a bit n been thrashed to sh!t!! hehe   


xxx MeLaLiCoUs xxx


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

NICE CAR


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

ok the girl is hot, but after reading alty02's post it ruined it for me too, so i took it a little further and compared the interior colors look at the picture of the girl then look at the car pics, the first: you can see the black interior on the left side of the windshield, Second: the bottom pic you can see the black dash ( well with orange seats like that I would have to say balck dash would be pretty freakin ugly), Third: the first pic has a brow that say Motorcity Imports but as you can see in the pic with the girl you will notice that there is no sticker, hmmmmmmmmm. OK well those are just my thoughts, sorry if I'm wrong but everyone should check what I'm saying out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

as i said in the beginning...those r the pictures when the car came in....i have done a sh!t load to it now..interior wise and exterior..as in lowering, new mags,racing seats,interor colour, steering wheel, gear stick cut shorter and new gear knob..if u would of seen that i said they r the very first pics..then u would understand


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

well what about the sun roof add that too? I looked briefly for pics of skylines with sunroofs and I couldn't find any so explain?


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

Also I'm sorry I thought it was recently purchased, you must have s**tloads of money to get everything done so quick.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

SUN ROOF?? SUN ROOF?? WHERE THE FU*K IS THERE A SUN ROOF??? that picture that was taken of me was under lights..as u can see....

and not that is any of ur bussiness but my job happens to pay well..n im not affarid to take out loans..which i have done..but the money side is NONE of ur bussiness



fu*king males...cant hack the fact that a chick has a nice car...always gotta ruien it....never thought id get so much hell from jus showin off my car....n u dont even live in the same country n ur givin me sh!t grrrrrrr


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

Right above your head what is the line that goes across the car looks like the surround of a sunroof?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

well sorry to ruien ur little b!tch..but theres NO sunroof AT ALL full stop. i dont know anyone who would b stupid enough to put one on a skyline neways


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Not trying to be agrumentative...but i see a sunroof also


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

*gets the real copy n sits it intfront of her* 


WHERE THE FU*K IS THIS SUNROOF

it amazes me how this is my car and i didnt even know it had a sunroof...wow learn something everyday *sarcasam*  


*thinks its time to invest in a digital camera or borrow someones and take RECENT pictures of her car..n prove u all wrong*


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

infact why bother...im not gonna prove nething that i dont need to prove...i think ill just leave this forum/site alone..and continue with the Aus one..where ppls have actually seen ME and MY CAR...and have seen it driving around..and arnt as critizing if they havent!!!



Toodles


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

damnit. u guys suck (not totally serious). hot girl comes along with a sweet car and u push her away. 

and the sausage fest continues!lol (come back o' hot one!) 

i wanna here more bout the car!


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

ga16tosr20 said:


> *damnit. u guys suck (not totally serious). hot girl comes along with a sweet car and u push her away.
> 
> and the sausage fest continues!lol (come back o' hot one!)
> 
> i wanna here more bout the car! *


 Dude... Play right into the game.



> _Originally posted by Play_Bunnie _*Me Myself, i dont even THINK im alright looking...its really sweet of u's to think that i am, but yeah, thats just my views on myself..im nothing speical to me! *


As for this statement... I don't know too many women that say something like this and then give themselves a name like Play_Bunnie. If this is truely your car and a picture of yourself, then please excuse me. But I am skeptical about that.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

You have got to be kidding me....


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

why argue about it. why not sit back and see what happens.

forum nazi's! (now dont go takin that serious, ok?)


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

and if you look 
at the frontal pic the seats are black, the engine pic the dash is two tone silver/black the door panels in the pic are (I'm going to say orange) seats came the same silver/black...sorry but the pics of the Skyline are different than the ones she/he's in...I have seven different 1/18th scale models of this car and none have orange door panels and seats...JMO...


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

also noticed her/his accent changed in the post from color too default,,,anyone see that?


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

Play_Bunnie said:


> *lol. thanks sweety....   :cheers:
> 
> 
> xxx MeLaLiCiOuS xxx *


This one frommmmmmmmmm.father plans yeah..i wanna lower it a fair bit more then i already have...as i said those pics r from like a week after i bought it..and ummm yeah lower it more...maybe twin turbo it or supercharger as well *drools* lol..and ive bough new mags..ill find a pic n link it on here for ya's..and yeah..would love it to b V Spec 

This one frommmmmmmmmm
SUN ROOF?? SUN ROOF?? WHERE THE FU*K IS THERE A SUN ROOF??? that picture that was taken of me was under lights..as u can see....

and not that is any of ur bussiness but my job happens to pay well..n im not affarid to take out loans..which i have done..but the money side is NONE of ur bussiness



fu*king males...cant hack the fact that a chick has a nice car...always gotta ruien it....never thought id get so much hell from jus showin off my car....n u dont even live in the same country n ur givin me sh!t grrrrrrr


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

it chaged bcoz i couldnt b fu*ked doing the colour ..i was angry n just wasnt bothered with colour...omg...u cant b serious that ur gonna try n say its not me or wha eva bcoz of colour
when im happy n doin a nice post ill use colour...SORRRYYY if i couldnt b fu*ked usin it for once...typical males!

WOW HERE U GO..HERES UR COLOUR AR'SEHOLE! 


i use play bunnie bcoz thats the name ive been givin by my close guy friends..bcoz im always fun to b around n very playfull...so they just named me play bunnie..and yes it happens to be like a "playboy bunnie" but its not ment that way


gezz arent i allowed to modify my car?? arnt i allowed to change things around..get new interior...not my fault i dont have a digital camera n a scanner..n can only put pics up that ive got when i see my bestfriend with her scanner!!


big thanks to the guys that emailed me and told me not worry about ALL of u's...and believe me im not....

i thought americans were nicer then this?? spesh the men, oh well..seems like i was wrong!!


xxx MeLaLiCoUs xxx
oh wait should i do that i colour so u cant pick on me for that tooo



xxx MeLaLiCoUs xxx


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

Well im half American half English and id say that im a nice guy. The car is sweet tho mainly cause it is in such good condition. How old is it? How much insurance do you pay on it? I was thinking about getting one cause they are easy to get in England. Whats the import scene like is aus?


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Play_Bunnie said:


> *
> i thought americans were nicer then this?? spesh the men, oh well..seems like i was wrong!!*


Now don't be as quick to judge as I am. Just because I may be an ass doesn't mean Americans are. Look, I said "If this is your car and a picture or yourself, then please excuse me." I am a skeptical person. Lets leave it @ that.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

So much violence in one thread. 

Here's an idea for Play Bunnie: if you feel no one believes that is you, why don't you just take another picture with you next/in the car? Prove your possible skeptics wrong. Because as it stands currently, your validity is slipping.

And tone down the rude comments. There's no need for all that. With less than 20 posts your newbie status is not looking good... keep that in mind.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Find the picture of the girl about half way down...


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

well..... either way whatever anyone says....
That Skyline is one hell of nice car.. truely beautiful...
and for Play_bunnie> ur a babe 

and sorry to hate or anything... but...







That line across the top may be the windshield.. or its indeed a sunroof.. i guess no one wil ever know


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

If you live in Adelaide, and supposedly you took that picture in your new car, it was taken in Perth from that site... so did you drive the car across half ot australia?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Wish i could afford a skyline at 18


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

wish I could find a bank that would loan that much money to an 18 year old....


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*LOL*



James said:


> *Find the picture of the girl about half way down...  *


someone got caught!! shes still fine though


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

Did anyone notice that for one it is not a R34 Skyline. Look at the engine. Did you notice that it has only one intake manifold. Look at that crappy engine cover! BS, BS, BS, if you did by it they sold you a fake. Don't believe me it DOES NOT have a RB engine, LOOK for yourself
http://www.superstreetonline.com/featuredvehicles/55239/index.html?terms=Nissan+Skyline+R34
The girl looks good, but if you can afford a nice R34, why can't you get a good digital camera? No one doubts a girl can get a nice ride, but sadly you bought a FAKE.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

She also stated that she's not great with computers...yet she found and registered for this site, posted pictures, changed font colors, and started a poll

Somethin smells fishy


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

should have kept reading the entire thread, Good detective work James. Car Fake, Chick Fake!


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

there she is again, she goes to model at the autosalon too...lol whats with these people


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

jamse-r said:


> *Did anyone notice that for one it is not a R34 Skyline. Look at the engine. Did you notice that it has only one intake manifold. Look at that crappy engine cover! BS, BS, BS, if you did by it they sold you a fake. Don't believe me it DOES NOT have a RB engine, LOOK for yourself
> http://www.superstreetonline.com/featuredvehicles/55239/index.html?terms=Nissan+Skyline+R34
> The girl looks good, but if you can afford a nice R34, why can't you get a good digital camera? No one doubts a girl can get a nice ride, but sadly you bought a FAKE. *


um, that's b/c it's a Skyline GT-S. I think only the GT-R has the RB36DETT, know your skylines, they don't all look the same.


James said:


> *wish I could find a bank that would loan that much money to an 18 year old.... *


 consider it his way, She lives in Australlia, the Skyline is as common as a higher series BMW here. now taking in the fact that there is no import fee, it is used (from the look of things) and that it is a GT-S rather than a GT-R, I would say the car cost her around 35,000-42,000 (In US $). I have friends that are 18-21 that drive slightly more expensive cars, that price isn't completely unreasonable for an 18 year old i you have a high paying job, adequite loans, and rich parents (in some cases).

As for the pic of her, I'm not sure what the inside of a skyline looks like, but IMO, the car she's sitting in doesn't really look like a skyline to begin with. I was just thinking that she was sitting in a friends car or her previous car when the pic was taken. She didn't exactly post that last pic just for the car, she was giving us an idea of what SHE looks like.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Oh, BTW, there are a few missing links still, but based on what I can see, there isn't that much out of place that would make it fake. If you can truely prove that this is fake, fine, but keep in mind that if you have no proof, you are prolly just insulting someone based on your jealousy, or such.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

1997GA16DE...do you see a sunroof/moonroof whatever in the pic where she is sitting in the car? I know that i'm not just seeing things


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *Oh, BTW, there are a few missing links still, but based on what I can see, there isn't that much out of place that would make it fake. If you can truely prove that this is fake, fine, but keep in mind that if you have no proof, you are prolly just insulting someone based on your jealousy, or such. *





> Me in my car at my bestfriend 21st!!


that's obviously not at anyone's 21st...


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *Oh, BTW, there are a few missing links still, but based on what I can see, there isn't that much out of place that would make it fake. If you can truely prove that this is fake, fine, but keep in mind that if you have no proof, you are prolly just insulting someone based on your jealousy, or such. *


ok thats what i wanted to say but i could never say it that good.

people!... if u were 15yo zit faced boys playing a joke, would u defend yourself that much on some misc. car forum? she is obviously getting pissed.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Think with your big head.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> *1997GA16DE...do you see a sunroof/moonroof whatever in the pic where she is sitting in the car? I know that i'm not just seeing things *


 yes, I see a sunroof in that pic, what I'm trying to say is that this particular picture of her may not be her car. She might have been sitting in a friends car when the pic was taken.

I would still like to see more pics to be positive that I'm right.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

^^^
Go back to the pic "she" posted of "herself", stop looking at her tits and read where she says:

"Me in my car at my bestfriend 21st!! "

Not her best friends car.

Look familiar?

I'm calling full, utter & complete BS. The only thing about this person that's true is that they may actually be from Australia (noting UK English derived spelling of "colour").


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

can't see the "look familiar" link


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

hmm, try this then:

http://www.motorcityimports.com/page.asp?res=1024&carid=90

copy & paste into your address bar if it doesn't work.


----------



## shoes59 (May 10, 2002)

Absolutely gorgeous. The cars not bad either


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

It's a link to motor city imports that is STILL selling the car for 50k AUS...


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Oh, BTW:


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

LMAO!


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

jamse-r said:


> *Did anyone notice that for one it is not a R34 Skyline.*


just curious but how is that not an R34 skyline? deff. looks like one to me.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

LOL!!


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

And who brought it to you first peoples???


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

you called the shots on this one alty...this ones on me :cheers:


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

You da man Alty!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

OUTTAHAND!!!!!!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*lol*



alty02 said:


> *And who brought it to you first peoples??? *


:cheers:


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

*He/She really is in Australia.....* I snagged "its" IP address from its user ID. Being a mod helps...


Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

Z:\>tracert 202.138.9.XXX

Tracing route to 134.ade0203.ade.iprimus.net.au [202.138.9.XXX]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 66-143-239-254.atsi.net [66.143.239.254]
2 5 ms 4 ms 4 ms 66.139.55.41
3 4 ms 4 ms 5 ms bb1-g1-0.snantx.swbell.net [151.164.17.230]
4 13 ms 13 ms 13 ms bb2-p13-0.rcsntx.sbcglobal.net [151.164.240.178]

5 41 ms 41 ms 42 ms bb1-p13-0.hrndva.sbcglobal.net [151.164.243.194]

6 41 ms 41 ms 41 ms bb2-p14-0.hrndva.sbcglobal.net [151.164.243.22]

7 42 ms 42 ms 42 ms atm-east.primustel.com [198.32.187.120]
8 42 ms 43 ms 42 ms 209.227.191.14
9 46 ms 46 ms 45 ms ATM6-0-101.cr1.phi.primustel.com [209.227.128.13
]
10 47 ms 47 ms 47 ms cr1-jfk.primustel.com [209.227.128.5]
11 47 ms 47 ms 47 ms G1-0-20.cr2.jfk.primustel.com [209.227.131.2]
12 68 ms 68 ms 68 ms ATM6-0-201.cr2.ord.primustel.com [209.227.128.73
]
13 116 ms 116 ms 115 ms ATM6-0-102.cr1.sjc.primustel.com [209.227.128.61
]
14 294 ms 294 ms 294 ms Aussie-POS4-1.cr1.sjc.primustel.com [209.227.129
.242]
15 294 ms 293 ms 294 ms vl046.sw02.mel.iprimus.net.au [203.134.50.21]
16 517 ms 294 ms 294 ms 201.e.004.mel.iprimus.net.au [203.134.122.201]
17 305 ms 305 ms 305 ms s4-1-0.br01.ade.iprimus.net.au [203.134.24.214]

18 343 ms 350 ms 343 ms vlan20.sw01.ade.iprimus.net.au [203.134.19.129]

19 306 ms 306 ms 307 ms ade0203.ade.iprimus.net.au [203.134.19.48]
20 306 ms 307 ms 308 ms e1-2-1.cr01.ade.iprimus.net.au [203.134.19.1]
21 344 ms 348 ms 345 ms vlan01.sw01.ade.iprimus.net.au [203.134.19.3]
22 307 ms 308 ms 309 ms ade0203.ade.iprimus.net.au [203.134.19.48]
23 308 ms 307 ms 307 ms e1-2-1.cr01.ade.iprimus.net.au [203.134.19.1]
24 345 ms 352 ms 347 ms vlan01.sw01.ade.iprimus.net.au [203.134.19.3]
25 308 ms 308 ms 310 ms ade0203.ade.iprimus.net.au [203.134.19.48]
26 308 ms 310 ms 310 ms e1-2-1.cr01.ade.iprimus.net.au [203.134.19.1]
27 353 ms 347 ms 355 ms vlan01.sw01.ade.iprimus.net.au [203.134.19.3]
28 310 ms 310 ms 311 ms ade0203.ade.iprimus.net.au [203.134.19.48]
29 309 ms 311 ms 310 ms e1-2-1.cr01.ade.iprimus.net.au [203.134.19.1]
30 348 ms 349 ms 347 ms vlan01.sw01.ade.iprimus.net.au [203.134.19.3]

Trace complete.

Z:\>


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Translation?

Nevermind, i see you edited


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

1997 GA16, if you read she said R34, not GT-S. Just proving the the point it is NOT an R34. Look at the intake manifold. That is NOT an R34 Engine.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

oops, my bad it is and an r34(chasis code), shit i meant to say GT-R.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

I just got done reading the whole thread. That is some funny shit. What possess people to be fakers. Just so they can boost their low self-esteem. Got to hand it to alty...great detective work.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

wow, I'm shocked that that car is $50,000. I would have expected it to be around $40K being that it's a used GT-S. Unless the AUS-US conversion is on that sort of scale....


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Another closed case by those living, breathing, eating, and sleeping the NissanForums!  Congrats all around, good work team.

()Wn3D!

EDIT: Poll is closed.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *wow, I'm shocked that that car is $50,000. I would have expected it to be around $40K being that it's a used GT-S. Unless the AUS-US conversion is on that sort of scale.... *


Yeah the Aus dollar is even worse than our worthless Canadian money. $50,000 AU is about $30,000 US


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

o


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*....*

has anyone noticed the absence of play_bunnie? IT hasnt responded anymore...thats usually what happens when u get... OWN3D!!


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

This is one of the most halarious threads I've ever read or been a part of, Last night when I had a little posting war with her/he I guess, I couldn't stop laughing, I just love figuring out puzzles, and what not, we need more of this its great fun!


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

thats why this forum is where it's at..

there's no BS goin round here you want ta play games? take that ish somewhere else this forum isn't for that BS and doesn't stand for that BS no way no how. 

I'd still (try to) hook that up though if it were a real package (R34 + super hottie = a happy man)

I mean.. what more could you guys want or strive for in life? life's all about gettin stuff like cars and girls and doin right by the man above while gettin it right? all of us are prob working our arses off to get one or both of the above eh? 

and to whoever though they could play that ish round here you got OWN3D !!!!!!!!


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

fcsmotorsports

LMAO, great picture... it should've said PWN3D! hehe

And I like how he/she was saying, I have the original, WHAT FU*KING SUNROOF?!?

It is a nice car though... that's for damn sure.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Don't ever come to the forums with that shit again. You will get your ass handed to you, whoever you are.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

damn, there are some hard core detectives on this forum. if i ever need some investigating done i'll be sure to post on here. BTW, good job.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Wow!Talk about investigation!Reminds me of those guys from C.S.I....


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

I think he/she just came on here to try and sell the car(advertisement) I say her profile does say PROMOTIONS...JMO


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Someone stole 5 dollars out of my wallet today... who did it? Can you guys please help?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

you got a little brother? kick his @$$ man! hehehe...


----------



## Darthkissling (Oct 22, 2002)

i need to change my pants:thumbup:


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

its like scooby doo at the end you unmasked the culprit zoinks

and my ps2 cord got fd up who did it


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *
> and my ps2 cord got fd up who did it *


 ALWAYS blame the dog!


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

Play_bunnie--" if it wasn't for those pesky nissanforums members and their pesky moderator, i would've got away with it too.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

^huh?


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

It's reference to the endings on Scooby Doo. The culprit always said that.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

NismoB14 said:


> *Play_bunnie--" if it wasn't for those pesky nissanforums members and their pesky moderator, i would've got away with it too. *


LOL

Classic

"Arw Right Raggy!"


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2003)

you are definately beautiful...i say we get some more pics of you and the car. Keep updating us with the mods.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

mazenblu323 said:


> *you are definately beautiful...i say we get some more pics of you and the car. Keep updating us with the mods. *


Stop looking at "her" boobs and read the rest of the thread.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Putting this post aside... that is a hot chick in the pics shown and that is a sweet car, bottom line.  Although we had a poser...


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *Stop looking at "her" boobs and read the rest of the thread. *


lol


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

YEAH!
VERY NICE CAR!
NISSAN CAN'T GET ANY BETTER THAN THIS!!!


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i guess some people DONT understand this whole thread


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

At least he didn't mention "the girl."

Oh, and....


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Problem solved...  Closed!

This thread has hurt my head reading for the past weeks. If you have a problem with the closure, PM me. Better be a good reason though LOL


----------

